# Oh brother..."Ready to breed!"



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Found this ad on a classifieds website (I've bolded some things):

*shakes head*

Our gorgeous German Shepherd is ready for a visit from a pretty young lady! As this is early on in his life, I am offering his services for free - he is young, swimming in hormones, and *I just want him to do what comes naturally*. He is from good German bloodlines, AKC registered with pedigree available, fully vaccinated, heartowrm negative and on heartworm preventative. 
He is a very big boy, and will breed big, strong puppies. He is bold, affectionate and has a good protective instict for his property, *while still being reliable and popular in public*. Fabulous with kids and other dogs, loves the dog park. Would pass any kind of temperament testing you'd care to give him! Grew up in a loving, indoor family home. *He is not yet old enough to have his hip scoring etc.*All we ask is that the lady in question is healthy, vaccinated with papers and an AKC registered, purebred German Shepherd.
Photographs are available on request; we are located in North Georgia, *but you are welcome to drop your girl off for the day and let nature take its course.*


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah if I had a female I'd so be there







seriously what an idiot


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Yikes!!!!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

*shakes head* I don't know whats more disgusting, a person who wants to make money off their dog or this idiot who just wants to let their dog do it's thing to release some hormones. (At least that's what I'm picking up) I'm guessing the idiots have some young puppy who's driving them nuts and they think letting him "do his thing" will help him more than training.

Seriously, these people need to do shelters a favor and NEUTER THEIR







DOG.


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

What a







!! You should ask him/her for the photos of his/hers "ready to breed but not old enough for hip check GSD"


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That gives me the creeps!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Let's please watch the language people. I had to edit a couple posts. I agree 100% with the sentiments expressed, but we need to keep language within board rules.

And yes, even using ** to get around the automatic board censor counts as swearing, since we all know what is meant. So please, just use the







smiley.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Has anyone written him and politely explained why it's important not to breed a young dog? 

Sometimes a little education (delivered kindly) can go a long way.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

geez, almost as bad as the "great for breeding" 12yo gsd i saw for sale a couple days ago...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I would venture a guess that the man has never seen what happens in a shelter, or how desperately so many wonderful dogs need-- and deserve-- loving homes when enough of them aren't available.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI would venture a guess that the man has never seen what happens in a shelter, or how desperately so many wonderful dogs need-- and deserve-- loving homes when enough of them aren't available.


Maybe someone could forward him this information. Someone with a looooong list of the shepherds in foster care.








been busy all afternoon- am I too late to call this guy an


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

NO WAY! JENN! YOU DIDNT!! THAT SMILEY CRACKS ME UP!!










I am LMAO!!!














I have never seen that one!!

That ad makes me want to shower!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:Would pass any kind of temperament testing you'd care to give him!


I double dog dare someone to bring their schutzhund club's helper to give this dog a "temperament test."


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wonder what he'll do when his son is sixteen??


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHas anyone written him and politely explained why it's important not to breed a young dog?
> 
> Sometimes a little education (delivered kindly) can go a long way.


He has, indeed, been given a brief, polite e-mail from a GSD trainer and rescuer in this area. He received a very brief and VERY rude response.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

At least they tried.










Someone should really send him this thread. He needs to see there is a smiley for him.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

doesnt breeding make hormones worse? 

like once they got a taste of the honey, they want the whole beehive kinda thing? lol just give that dog a big stuffed animal


----------

